# Hi ya'll , Please give feedback on this site



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Some of you may have seen this already; especially if you clicked on the posting from eric on the ibsgroup board. I mentioned it here too, but I thought I'd see if I could get it here again so you could click on it. Here goes: http://content.health.msn.com/reference/1718 or:







------------------


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 1999)

Interesting site. Still learning about Fibro myself.Skeeter


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 1999)

Hi moldie! Long time since I've been in here but once the barometric pressure started changing so did my aches and pains. re; the site you suggested...Looks like it's full of great info, but when I tried to sign up as a member allowing me into interactive sites, chats, etc., I became leeryof the waiver which is several pages long!Have you or anyone else who reads this become members of the MSN Health Channel as posted here? Feedback?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi MP2, Good to hear from you again. I remember bringing up a bunch of pages on a site about waivers too, but don't recall if it was this one. I just didn't want to spend the time going through it, lost interest, and went on to something else. I'm so guarded about even giving out my e-mail address too on some of these sites. I get enough junk in my mail box to go through. This is the time of year when I get more aches too. I have to bring out the heating pad to warm up my toes every nite. I'm not looking forward to wearing three pairs of underwear and three pairs of socks. Since I can't bulk up on food to insulate me, I have to bulk up on clothing. ------------------


----------

